# Haynie/shoalcat vs Trans SVT unbiased



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

Ok which one is better riding smother/dryer ride, and which one is shallower drafting, running..and quieter when drifting ..less hull slap ?

My buddy about to pull the trigger, but he can't decide yet...plz unbiased opinion if possiblle


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

What size????
19
21
24


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

any..he's just wants to know which design is better, cuz the hull is so different...I think this is gonna be a tuff one.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Has he been out riding in them? 

Pick a good windy day and go try them to see what he thinks about the questions that he has then see what each one is worth rigged the way he wants one rigged.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

Hasn't rode them yet, but he will though....just wanna get some honest opinions , pros and cons of each boat. Hopefully we have some 2coolers that spent some time on both style hulls to comment.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Just to let you know. This has been asked several times and there is no answer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdrogers3 (Jul 26, 2011)

*dry ride*

Dont forget the Dargel HDX Kat......


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Just to let you know. This has been asked several times and there is no answer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it starts fights too?....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Dont overlook the Desperado Outlaw... www.desperadoboats.com


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Has the question ever been asked before??? I can't remember....


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I would answer, but I am definitely biased...


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

hardcore said:


> Ok which one is better riding smother/dryer ride, and which one is shallower drafting, running..and quieter when drifting ..less hull slap ?
> 
> My buddy about to pull the trigger, but he can't decide yet...plz unbiased opinion if possiblle


All of the above run shallow. Had the opportunity to ride in the 24 SVT demo boat it will run skinny but for some reason the breakwater breaks in front of the console so you have this mist that is constantly getting you wet and it is a lot of boat. Take all 3 across the bay in a cross chop then narrow it down. It will plane out at very low RPM. Try em before you spend your pocket change.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Stay away from the Shoalwater....just my .02


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Tran for one reason above all others...SERVICE before and after the sale.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

fishnfool said:


> I would answer, but I am definitely biased...


Was SCB one of his choices??? LOL:biggrin:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Darn yall got money.


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

*Tran SVT Hands Down*

This opinion is from test rides in July and August of this year. I rode the Haynie 21' cat, Gulf Coast 22' cat and 220VS, Shallowsport 21' sport, New Water Ibis ($$), Shoalwater 24' cat, Tran XLR and SVT Cat in 20'. I am picking up my 20' SVT with a 175HP Suzuki from Donnie Tran in two weeks.
I recently retired and wanted a new bay boat that I could handle by myself, if I needed to. I wanted to stay as light as possible on the engine and not spend the extra bucks for a 200HP. This is my seventh boat in 55 years of fishing.
The SVT will get up in 12" of water with two onboard in two boat lengths and will run in 8" without leaving a prop trail. Maybe less, I just didn't want to try it on a demo boat. It does NOT skid on turns like most other cats do. It's a little rougher than a modified V in rough water, but try getting up in 12" with a mod V hull, without digging up a trench. The day of my test ride we had a pretty good chop. Spray was no problem at all.
Donny has been a pleasure to work with. My boat my way, no problem. I have modified it to fit my likes and dislikes. He's helped me all the way. No, it's not a cheap boat, but it is a well built boat.
He told me three months and he is going to deliver on time.
PS If you are going to make that many test rides, you'd better be retired or have a lot of time before you buy. It takes a while to coordinate.


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

*Disclaimer on SVT Hands Down*

Most folks realize a boat decision is a weighted average of compromises. What I consider important in a boat may be low on someone else's list. So I am not knocking any of the other fine boats I rode. They are all excellent boats, or I would not have taken the time to take a test ride in them. 
For me, the SVT had the most positive and least negatives of what I was looking for. You need to make your own list of what you are looking for in a boat.
Boat show season is in a few months. A good time to look at a lot of boats in a short time and set up appointments for test rides.
Have fun, picking a boat is part of the fun. And remember, one of the two happiest moments in your life is about to happen............:headknock


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Fishng said:


> Most folks realize a boat decision is a weighted average of compromises. What I consider important in a boat may be low on someone else's list. So I am not knocking any of the other fine boats I rode. They are all excellent boats, or I would not have taken the time to take a test ride in them.
> For me, the SVT had the most positive and least negatives of what I was looking for. You need to make your own list of what you are looking for in a boat.
> Boat show season is in a few months. A good time to look at a lot of boats in a short time and set up appointments for test rides.
> Have fun, picking a boat is part of the fun. And remember, one of the two happiest moments in your life is about to happen............:headknock


Well put!


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well put!


uh oh.....:ac550:


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

I've rode in a Shoalcat the 20 i believe...it got up shallow..didn't measure, smooth dry riding we didn't hit the rough stuff though...wish we did...We were getting Bow Steer when cruising, one sponson would hit a wave and want to turn the boat towards that side, it wasn't that bad, but u would have to counter steer and be alert on that. Do the longer models get Bow steer as well ? 

thanx for the input so far guys....and keeping this civilized  ...keep them coming


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

I asked around about the mist on 24svt, they said it was the first one out of the mold, after that the mold has been tweaked a bit to make the Bow rise more...so supposedly no more mist now. We will confirm that after we ride it... in the rough stuff hopefully.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

hardcore said:


> We were getting Bow Steer when cruising, one sponson would hit a wave and want to turn the boat towards that side, it wasn't that bad, but u would have to counter steer and be alert on that. Do the longer models get Bow steer as well ?


 play with the trim and see if you can raise the bow while running by trimming up more... if you can get the bow up a bit you may get rid of the bow steer running, at least that is what it does in my Desperado. When I have the trim all the way down, the bow digs in and is good running in rough stuff through waves at a steady pace but if trim it up and running WOT it will keep it from trying to bow steer and actually the Desperado runs its best with a lot of trim out. Not sure how the Shoal and Haynie cat designs do with it trimmed out alot.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't get the mist on my 200 SVT, but have not had it in any of the real rough water. Have not noticed having to correct steering as you described above.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

My depth finder does not work well when on plane, looses signal and starts flashing, this may be the case with all cats. Something to check out if it is important to you.


----------



## ccredtrout (Apr 14, 2010)

I personally have the 21 Shoalwater Cat. I got it in July & It is a great running boat. She will get up all day in 12" handles chop well and turns well. I am also running a 175 E-tec and will run right at 50 mph. WOT. My boat is definately built to fish. She has plenty of room in front, back & in the middle. So far she has been a great boat. I also road in the haynie 21 Cat, & yes they were both designed by Mr. Haynie, but Shoalwater has changed some aspects of it and have done a great job IMO. The Haynie Cat is a nice boat just was not my pic. Go run in both and you should see why. Especially when you are spending your own money you want to make sure you make the best decision for your needs. Hope this helps.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

hardcore said:


> I asked around about the mist on 24svt, they said it was the first one out of the mold, after that the mold has been tweaked a bit to make the Bow rise more...so supposedly no more mist now. We will confirm that after we ride it... in the rough stuff hopefully.


I can promise you if you are quartering the chop the TranCat the Explorer will get you wet. I have to very good friends that are always saying "sorry" while handing me a towel. Make sure if you go for a test ride you ask all questions on performance and if they don't want to go across the bay in a 1' cross chop well question answered.
As I have said before if people think Shoalwaters service is terrible go to Portland Marine or El Campo boating all very great people.
Now if you truly want a shallow running I have a recommendation for you. A haynie, Shoalwater TranCat or any other boat can perform like this boat can!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I saw one in POC like that.... That is shallow!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that gulf coast needs a bigger tunnel and it might have made it


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

that boat looks rock solid..hehe.

We are trying to compare the Tran SVT not the 21 Tran V Cat which is a different hull design.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

yes the SVT is a different animal but the "pontoons" are the same I am not claiming to be a boat builder by any means but they are more rounded than your haynies and Shoalwaters, Please don't think I am trying to talk you out of a Tran because they are very well built boats but all I am saying is they tend to be wet both the SVT and the TranCat. IMO if the pontoons had a more defined V it would push the water further away from the boat. I have a friend who just took delivery of a new 24 SVT and it will get the passenger wet unless you are crammed behind the wind screen. 
Test drive them all and you will know without a doubt which one is for you. just make sure you go across the bay on cross chop 1-2' for the real test.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

chasentail said:


> yes the SVT is a different animal but the "pontoons" are the same I am not claiming to be a boat builder by any means but they are more rounded than your haynies and Shoalwaters, Please don't think I am trying to talk you out of a Tran because they are very well built boats but all I am saying is they tend to be wet both the SVT and the TranCat. IMO if the pontoons had a more defined V it would push the water further away from the boat. I have a friend who just took delivery of a new 24 SVT and it will get the passenger wet unless you are crammed behind the wind screen.
> Test drive them all and you will know without a doubt which one is for you. just make sure you go across the bay on cross chop 1-2' for the real test.


Must be driver error. If I want to get you wet when quartering I can. If I want to keep you dry I can. It is all about how you run the boat. I have a 20 SVT and it has more than enough V. The 22 and 24 has more yet.

It's funny haw we all see things. When I rode all the cats 2 years ago Shoalwater wasn't even on the radar after the test ride. Was by far the worst ride, poorest fit and finish, cheap parts (plastic lids on dry storage), and as far as the folks you have to deal with I'm not even going there.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah your right driver error how foolish I am I to not think of that! 
Dude I was not bashing Tran just stating my experience and I guess these guys I fish with need to learn how to drive a Tran. 
BTW my lids are just as dry as yours my friend.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

chasentail said:


> IMO if the pontoons had a more defined V it would push the water further away from the boat.


I think it has to do with the design as far as chines that throw the spray down and out away from the boat.. see my example of the Desperado in the attached picture.. notice all the way up the "pontoon" as you call it that it has steps to catch the water and throw it down and out,... that is why the 22' Desperado is such a dry riding boat even in the heavy stuff.

Hardcore, you should give it at least a look, call Dennis at Bernies. 

This picture gives a good view at just how big the cat is on this boat also, tall deep tunnel for lots of water flow, no overheating opportunities. I can also show pics of the fiberglass lids and fit/finish if you want. Pretty slick well built boat, not cheap stuff. Although I do understand how some people can't get past the odd untraditional Gulf coast flats boat look and see the great design.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

cobrayakker said:


> Must be driver error. If I want to get you wet when quartering I can. If I want to keep you dry I can. It is all about how you run the boat. I have a 20 SVT and it has more than enough V. The 22 and 24 has more yet.
> 
> It's funny haw we all see things. When I rode all the cats 2 years ago Shoalwater wasn't even on the radar after the test ride. Was by far the worst ride, poorest fit and finish, cheap parts (plastic lids on dry storage), and as far as the folks you have to deal with I'm not even going there.


Shoalwater has always been cheap in one way or another.Most boats will get you wet in bad conditions.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> I think it has to do with the design as far as chines that throw the spray down and out away from the boat.. see my example of the Desperado in the attached picture.. notice all the way up the "pontoon" as you call it that it has steps to catch the water and throw it down and out,... that is why the 22' Desperado is such a dry riding boat even in the heavy stuff.
> 
> Hardcore, you should give it at least a look, call Dennis at Bernies.
> 
> This picture gives a good view at just how big the cat is on this boat also, tall deep tunnel for lots of water flow, no overheating opportunities. I can also show pics of the fiberglass lids and fit/finish if you want. Pretty slick well built boat, not cheap stuff. Although I do understand how some people can't get past the odd untraditional Gulf coast flats boat look and see the great design.


What is the purpose of that hump in the tunnel?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I think to clean the water flow and get out any aeration... there's two of them.. from what I remeber, he worked on that part of the tunnel for a looong time to get it right. Dennis is the one to find out the technical details from though.. he knows a lot and is nice to talk to.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> I think to clean the water flow and get out any aeration... there's two of them.. from what I remeber, he worked on that part of the tunnel for a looong time to get it right. Dennis is the one to find out the technical details from though.. he knows a lot and is nice to talk to.


Ok,i see the second one in the back.....wonder what they do...just curious.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> I think it has to do with the design as far as chines that throw the spray down and out away from the boat.. see my example of the Desperado in the attached picture.. notice all the way up the "pontoon" as you call it that it has steps to catch the water and throw it down and out,... that is why the 22' Desperado is such a dry riding boat even in the heavy stuff.
> 
> Hardcore, you should give it at least a look, call Dennis at Bernies.
> 
> This picture gives a good view at just how big the cat is on this boat also, tall deep tunnel for lots of water flow, no overheating opportunities. I can also show pics of the fiberglass lids and fit/finish if you want. Pretty slick well built boat, not cheap stuff. Although I do understand how some people can't get past the odd untraditional Gulf coast flats boat look and see the great design.


My buddy narrowed his choice down to a Haynie/Shoalcat or Tran SVT...thanks for info on the Desperado looks interesting.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

chasentail...what is your boat length? 
How much does it draft in the back by the motor ? how much ur motor weight
When drifting shallow which part of the boat will touch the bottom first back, middle , or front ?


Cobray...if u can answer those questions for ur 20svt that will great too.


I really apppreciate ur honest input  , and I'im sure everyone else shopping for these boats with their hard earned $$ will too.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

I have the 23' CAT which is 23' 4". Last weekend because of all the talk on draft I took mine out and on hard sand bottom put a check it stick down and it was a little less than 8". The motor is a 300hp and weighs 528lbs. If there is someone standing in the rear the rear of the boat will bump bottom first while drifting. On this one I had both the front deck and rear deck shortened as well as a 52 gallon fuel cell vs a 62 to try to even the weight out and I think I have come pretty close to accomplishing that. Since I am taller guy I had them cut the console in half and add 5" of glass between the two halves so the wind doesn't hit me in the face. It has worked out very nice. I can run the motor trimmed all the way up and I will get just a little porpoising but other than that it runs flat. If you want to take a look at it and down in Port O'Connor PM me.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

hardcore said:


> chasentail...what is your boat length?
> How much does it draft in the back by the motor ? how much ur motor weight
> When drifting shallow which part of the boat will touch the bottom first back, middle , or front ?
> 
> ...


Tell your buddy to stay away from Shoalwater.......


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

no love?


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

Flushdeck said:


> Tell your buddy to stay away from Shoalwater.......


Care to explain?


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

Stay away from crack as well seems to make people talk some crazy shat! 
I guess Shoalwater has been around this long because they manufacture a bad product.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

Ok guys, theres no need to lose your cool over this topic. Dont messed this up...plz. We just want to know more about the boats, and move on...thats all. Theres enuff negativity on this forum nowadays already.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

KeithR said:


> Care to explain?


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

chasentail said:


> Stay away from crack as well seems to make people talk some crazy shat!
> I guess Shoalwater has been around this long because they manufacture a bad product.


LOL if you own one then you been smoking it too..:doowapsta:ac550:


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

so much hostility here............. think yall should arm wrestle


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

I have owned 3 and they are are still on the water running just fine. Why not PM me and tell me why not to buy a Shoalwater? I am curious.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

chasentail said:


> I have owned 3 and they are are still on the water running just fine. Why not PM me and tell me why not to buy a Shoalwater? I am curious.


I have owned a few and couple buds have owned a few and my uncle owned a couple.....so yes i have seen and heard and experienced issues with them.I will stop there,but i will warn folks just as i would like to be warned of bad dealings also.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

sounds as if it is more "personal" than a product / performance issue then.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

chasentail said:


> sounds as if it is more "personal" than a product / performance issue then.


LOL....LOL....Personal? lol yea seing as i built and laid the fiberglass myself it's personal.i didn't build the boat.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyways...to the OP take a serious look at Tran.Call Donny and take a ride you wont regret it.


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

I also am biased since I own a 22 ft Transport with at Yamaha 150 TRP as my name implies. This is a nice rig that gets me where I want and when I want. You really must test each of your choices and under various conditions. The transport is solid and Donny's service is super. Happy shopping.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Flushdeck said:


> LOL if you own one then you been smoking it too..:doowapsta:ac550:


 LMAO!green to that one!:dance:


----------



## fishingtime (Nov 18, 2011)

im new at this never really chated online before but i took a demo on a 19 shoalwater cat and was really impressed ive ridden shallow sports, shallow stalkers, and majeks and i got to say i lied shoalwater i just ordered a 21 shoalwater cat rigging it with a 150 honda i would like to get some opinions on hondas 150 outboard
thanks


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Flushdeck said:


> Tell your buddy to stay away from Shoalwater.......


x10


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I dont care what any one says bad mouthing shoalwater. I have a bad *** 23' cat that will be delivered soon and i couldn't be more happy about it. Every person that has one that i have talked to loves it and it runs super shallow, and I'm coming from the shallowest running boat on the market, which is a Majek rfl, so I would know. 

So stoked.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

fishingtime said:


> im new at this never really chated online before but i took a demo on a 19 shoalwater cat and was really impressed ive ridden shallow sports, shallow stalkers, and majeks and i got to say i lied shoalwater i just ordered a 21 shoalwater cat rigging it with a 150 honda i would like to get some opinions on hondas 150 outboard
> thanks


Can't give you any info on the Honda 4 stroke but I will say you just bought IMO a bad arse fishing machine. Congrats. 
I have a few buddies with 200 HO's on 23's and they run in the low to mid 50's so I think you should be good just not sure what your hole shot will be like.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> I dont care what any one says bad mouthing shoalwater. I have a bad *** 23' cat that will be delivered soon and i couldn't be more happy about it. Every person that has one that i have talked to loves it and it runs super shallow, and I'm coming from the shallowest running boat on the market, which is a Majek rfl, so I would know.
> 
> So stoked.


Rock on blue fury agree with you 100%. I love mine and will continue to support and stand behind Shoalwater. Congrats and post some pics when you take delivery. What did you hang on the back of it?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It is great to see that many unbiased guys on the board. 

Didn't think we had that many unbiased boat owners.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Know alot of people that own Shoalwater boats that say the boat is awesome but the service after the sale is very slow but not to the point they buy something else. They keep buying them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

When we were in the boat market for a 21 cat hull, the shoalwater was our top choice, out of the SVT, Haynie and Shoalwater cats after riding in them all. I hope they really get their service problems fixed soon. Back when we were pricing the shoalcat, we had some trouble getting them to agree to rig a Mercury on the back of a 21 cat, I have a buddy having the same trouble now on a 23 cat. I feel like they pushed the E-tec on us a little too hard even though we were firm on not getting one. It didn't cause us not to get a Shoalcat but that kind of service may make others stray away from getting one. Like ate up fisherman said, the boat sells itself and is fantastic but their service, before and after sale needs to improve. If your on the fence about two boats the customer service record and ease of purchase may seal the deal for you.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> When we were in the boat market for a 21 cat hull, the shoalwater was our top choice, out of the SVT, Haynie and Shoalwater cats after riding in them all. I hope they really get their service problems fixed soon. Back when we were pricing the shoalcat, we had some trouble getting them to agree to rig a Mercury on the back of a 21 cat, I have a buddy having the same trouble now on a 23 cat. I feel like they pushed the E-tec on us a little too hard even though we were firm on not getting one. It didn't cause us not to get a Shoalcat but that kind of service may make others stray away from getting one. Like ate up fisherman said, the boat sells itself and is fantastic but their service, before and after sale needs to improve. If your on the fence about two boats the customer service record and ease of purchase may seal the deal for you.


Better margins for them on E-tec. Enough said.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> When we were in the boat market for a 21 cat hull, the shoalwater was our top choice, out of the SVT, Haynie and Shoalwater cats after riding in them all. I hope they really get their service problems fixed soon. Back when we were pricing the shoalcat, we had some trouble getting them to agree to rig a Mercury on the back of a 21 cat, I have a buddy having the same trouble now on a 23 cat. I feel like they pushed the E-tec on us a little too hard even though we were firm on not getting one. It didn't cause us not to get a Shoalcat but that kind of service may make others stray away from getting one. Like ate up fisherman said, the boat sells itself and is fantastic but their service, before and after sale needs to improve. If your on the fence about two boats the customer service record and ease of purchase may seal the deal for you.


Shoalwater is now a mercury dealer and can sell a mercury for less than a etec


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Chasentail-

Got a 250 pro xs. Should be ready first week December.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Blue Fury said:


> I dont care what any one says bad mouthing shoalwater. I have a bad *** 23' cat that will be delivered soon and i couldn't be more happy about it. Every person that has one that i have talked to loves it and it runs super shallow, and I'm coming from the shallowest running boat on the market, which is a Majek rfl, so I would know.
> 
> So stoked.


Yea i would be trying to convince myself too if i spent that kind of cash on a boat....Good luck your gonna need it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

fishingtime said:


> im new at this never really chated online before but i took a demo on a 19 shoalwater cat and was really impressed ive ridden shallow sports, shallow stalkers, and majeks and i got to say i lied shoalwater i just ordered a 21 shoalwater cat rigging it with a 150 honda i would like to get some opinions on hondas 150 outboard
> thanks


In my opinion and Railbird will agree if he sees this, that the Honda outboards have the best cooling system out of all the outboards. They always seem to have great water pressure no matter what you throw at them, if you have any water going past the water pickups they will have sufficient psi to cool the motor. Railbird has ran his honda powered RFL in a film of water over mud for long periods of time and he never overheats, yes the RFL runs skinny but he was at the limit of that boat. They are heavy outboards and no speed demon but they will last forever and only need a little bit of water flowing over the pickups to stay cooled. The extra weight will hurt draft and holeshot just a tad but once you're up and running on plane you won't be able to tell a difference. Congrats on your new boat, you'll love it.


----------



## fishingtime (Nov 18, 2011)

thanks guys i was a little scared going with honda just cause there's not to many out in the lower laguna madre will post some pictures when i get my boat


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> Chasentail-
> 
> Got a 250 pro xs. Should be ready first week December.


Sweeeeet! 
Plan on turning a 21 Rev 4 prop?


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Blue Fury said:


> I dont care what any one says bad mouthing shoalwater. I have a bad *** 23' cat that will be delivered soon and i couldn't be more happy about it. Every person that has one that i have talked to loves it and it runs super shallow, and I'm coming from the shallowest running boat on the market, which is a Majek rfl, so I would know.
> 
> So stoked.


CONGRATS!!! Im sure you will love it! Great choice and I cant wait to see the pics. Why anyone would bash your post about being excited about a buying a new boat puzzles me. Id be stoked too!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I think the shoalwater boats are great looking rigs, but I have one question. Is the console really bolted/screwed on? I see the screws all the way around the thing. I know that a few other boat builders use that exact same console and both of them glass it in...screws on a boat cause problems no matter what it's holding, so I'm wondering why they would do that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

congrats on the new boat Blue Fury, those 23 shoalwater cats are bad to the bone! Glad to hear it's not a hassle to get a mercury on their boats anymore. You'll love that mercury and also being able to run 60 mph and cruise at 45.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Flushdeck said:


> Yea i would be trying to convince myself too if i spent that kind of cash on a boat....Good luck your gonna need it.


You MUST be a shallowsport owner, go figure lmao


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

chasentail said:


> Sweeeeet!
> Plan on turning a 21 Rev 4 prop?


Ya man I'm stoked. I'll hopefully have the boat the weekend of the 10th, I'll be in poc duck hunting. You going to be around?

Gene said he'd run the 23 over the 21 so I guess I'm getting a 23 rev 4.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

LBS said:


> I think the shoalwater boats are great looking rigs, but I have one question. Is the console really bolted/screwed on? I see the screws all the way around the thing. I know that a few other boat builders use that exact same console and both of them glass it in...screws on a boat cause problems no matter what it's holding, so I'm wondering why they would do that?


They will glass it on by request. Mine is glassed on plus they cut the console in 1/2 and added 4" of glass to make the console 4" taller to keep wind / rain out of my face while running


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> Ya man I'm stoked. I'll hopefully have the boat the weekend of the 10th, I'll be in poc duck hunting. You going to be around?
> 
> Gene said he'd run the 23 over the 21 so I guess I'm getting a 23 rev 4.


That should be the correct wheel. 
I should be around. Been down for couple days fishing has gone from awesome to ****. Thinking of running to East Matty but I dont want to get caught out there in a strong north wind that a long rough ride back


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

chasentail said:


> That should be the correct wheel.
> I should be around. Been down for couple days fishing has gone from awesome to ****. Thinking of running to East Matty but I dont want to get caught out there in a strong north wind that a long rough ride back


It's full moon that weekend too. Ya I'm doing my console the same as yours, cut down with 4" of glass but I got the sport console instead.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Blue Fury said:


> You MUST be a shallowsport owner, go figure lmao


No, not a Shallow Sport owner,but Shallow Sport is a far better built boat than Shoalwater ..fit/finish and they stand behind their product. I had a few Shoalwater's.Congradulations on your new rig hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

LBS said:


> I think the shoalwater boats are great looking rigs, but I have one question. Is the console really bolted/screwed on? I see the screws all the way around the thing. I know that a few other boat builders use that exact same console and both of them glass it in...screws on a boat cause problems no matter what it's holding, so I'm wondering why they would do that?


Yes bolted down.Easier than glassing or like one of mine,it was glued down...lol


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Flushdeck said:


> Yes bolted down.Easier than glassing or like one of mine,it was glued down...lol


My console will be glassed also. So your complaining about shoalwaters consoles being bolted down and coming off? Well let me tell you, my father was on pathfinders pro staff for many years and EVERY single one of our pathfinders the console got ripped off. Sometimes 2-3 times - year. Does that make them a bad boat as well?


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Blue Fury said:


> My console will be glassed also. So your complaining about shoalwaters consoles being bolted down and coming off? Well let me tell you, my father was on pathfinders pro staff for many years and EVERY single one of our pathfinders the console got ripped off. Sometimes 2-3 times - year. Does that make them a bad boat as well?


Where in any of my post did i say the issue i had with them was the console being bolted? where? I don't own a Pathfinder so i don't know where that came from....:headknock

Enjoy your new boat.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Flushdeck said:


> Where in any of my post did i say the issue i had with them was the console being bolted? where? I don't own a Pathfinder so i don't know where that came from....:headknock
> 
> Enjoy your new boat.


Sorry, had an aggie moment. Happens time to time.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Blue Fury said:


> Sorry, had an aggie moment. Happens time to time.


Aggie? ahhh now it all makes sense......Goooood Luck:biggrin:


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

screws on a console...hmmm....kinda like arm pit hair on a bikini model


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Durtjunkee said:


> screws on a console...hmmm....kinda like arm pit hair on a bikini model


BINGO! but if its a pig what does it matter..


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Flushdeck said:


> BINGO! but if its a pig what does it matter..


DOH!!!
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Glassed...*



Blue Fury said:


> My console will be glassed also. So your complaining about shoalwaters consoles being bolted down and coming off? Well let me tell you, my father was on pathfinders pro staff for many years and EVERY single one of our pathfinders the console got ripped off. Sometimes 2-3 times - year. Does that make them a bad boat as well?


So they do give you the option to glass it in?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I bet they just screw it unless you pay them extra to glass it.

I see little things like that on lots of different boats...and it always makes me wonder where else they cut corners.

However I know shoalwaters are solid. My buddy's got a 95 laguna that is a ROCK.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Durtjunkee said:


> .
> 
> My buddy's got a 95 laguna that is a ROCK.


Thats probably because it's water logged... i think they have stapled a few consoles down too......:mpd:


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

Flushdeck said:


> Thats probably because it's water logged... i think they have stapled a few consoles down too......:mpd:


Ok we all know you don't like Shoalwater to the point you are obnoxious. Obviously not everyone feels that way or has had the same experience as you. I know plenty who really like their Shoalwater including me as I am on my second one and have not had any quality issues. Frankly, your boorish and should just drop it. I hope you never have another boat issue and catch many fish.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

KeithR said:


> Ok we all know you don't like Shoalwater to the point you are obnoxious. Obviously not everyone feels that way or has had the same experience as you. I know plenty who really like their Shoalwater including me as I am on my second one and have not had any quality issues. Frankly, your boorish and should just drop it. I hope you never have another boat issue and catch many fish.


Thank you and enjoy your boat.:fish:


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Flushdeck said:


> Thats probably because it's water logged... i think they have stapled a few consoles down too......:mpd:


LMFAO....I know i'm waterlogged every time i get done ridin in it!!!

Sorry GT


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

KeithR said:


> Ok we all know you don't like Shoalwater to the point you are obnoxious. Obviously not everyone feels that way or has had the same experience as you. I know plenty who really like their Shoalwater including me as I am on my second one and have not had any quality issues. Frankly, your boorish and should just drop it. I hope you never have another boat issue and catch many fish.


x2 flushdeck-I'm also really tired of your negativity. Go fish and enjoy the holidays!


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

KeithR said:


> Ok we all know you don't like Shoalwater to the point you are obnoxious. Obviously not everyone feels that way or has had the same experience as you. I know plenty who really like their Shoalwater including me as I am on my second one and have not had any quality issues. Frankly, your boorish and should just drop it. I hope you never have another boat issue and catch many fish.


Thank for that Keith R. I would like to have said something but I don't think I could have been as PG 13 rated if will.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

KeithR said:


> Ok we all know you don't like Shoalwater to the point you are obnoxious. Obviously not everyone feels that way or has had the same experience as you. I know plenty who really like their Shoalwater including me as I am on my second one and have not had any quality issues. Frankly, your boorish and should just drop it. I hope you never have another boat issue and catch many fish.


Thank you KeithR. You and I left one of the best / nicest finish boats on the market (pathfinder) and both got shoalwaters. Must be coincidence? Lmao


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Blue Fury said:


> My console will be glassed also. So your complaining about shoalwaters consoles being bolted down and coming off? Well let me tell you, my father was on pathfinders pro staff for many years and EVERY single one of our pathfinders the console got ripped off. Sometimes 2-3 times - year. Does that make them a bad boat as well?





Blue Fury said:


> Thank you KeithR. You and I left one of the best / nicest finish boats on the market (pathfinder) and both got shoalwaters. Must be coincidence? Lmao


Probably because your consoles were coming off the PF's as stated earlier in this thread. I hope you paid SW to glass em down this time around.

And YES...lMO... If a console, or anything else for that matter, is ripping off of a boat 2-3 times a year, that qualifies the boat as a POS.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Blue Fury said:


> Thank you KeithR. You and I left one of the best / nicest finish boats on the market (pathfinder) and both got shoalwaters. Must be coincidence? Lmao


Two mistakes? it's happened before..

Good Luck ...Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

FishAfrica said:


> x2 flushdeck-I'm also really tired of your negativity. Go fish and enjoy the holidays!


Like i said earier...i will warn folks....and i don't care.....and thanks i will :brew2:


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

chasentail said:


> Thank for that Keith R. I would like to have said something but I don't think I could have been as PG 13 rated if will.




Thanks Keith R.:brew2:


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Durtjunkee said:


> Probably because your consoles were coming off the PF's as stated earlier in this thread. I hope you paid SW to glass em down this time around.
> 
> And YES...lMO... If a console, or anything else for that matter, is ripping off of a boat 2-3 times a year, that qualifies the boat as a POS.


Boom.......:mpd:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

im asumming the cats handle chop fairly ok in head seas. how do they handle quartering and beam seas?


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

I will only voice my opinion on my Shoalwater even though I have been in other cats in quartering chop. The Shoalwater Cat handles quartering chop extremely well


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

FishAfrica said:


> x2 flushdeck-I'm also really tired of your negativity. Go fish and enjoy the holidays!


x1000 this flushdick dude could probably own an SCB and find something to ***** about

Happy Thanksgiving:biggrin:


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> x1000 this flushdick dude could probably own an SCB and find something to ***** about
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving:biggrin:


A jon boat from Academy will last longer thatn a Shoalwater.....hwell: and as a matter of fact i am looking at a SCB Stingray.I need to come get my gear from you next week and i'll drop off your shotgun also.See you then Chilango.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

hwell:Lord help em if they sell you one and it has an issue..........

Happy thanksgiving:slimer:


----------



## Fisherman13 (Mar 11, 2011)

shoalwater all the way the haynie is a copy of the shoalwater but the shoalwater is a lot better


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Fisherman13 said:


> shoalwater all the way the haynie is a copy of the shoalwater but the shoalwater is a lot better


I was told Rayburn Haynie designed them both......is this true ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> I was told Rayburn Haynie designed them both......is this true ?


It's true, sounds like a troll to me.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> x1000 this flushdick dude could probably own an SCB and find something to ***** about
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving:biggrin:


Think he owns one of the skinny water boats called shearwater and it can run in 6' of water impressive 
You hear the saying there is one I'm every crowd well there you have it

Hope everyone had a great Turkey Day


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

chasentail said:


> Think he owns one of the skinny water boats called shearwater and it can run in 6' of water impressive
> You hear the saying there is one I'm every crowd well there you have it
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Turkey Day


Yea i have a 2009 Shearwater and love it,but it's not a thin running boat by any means,and i never said it was.I'm looking at a SCB Stingray now.

Merry Christmas and hope your boat doesn't delaminate :spineyes:


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

....


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Geez...hwell:


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Flushdeck said:


> A jon boat from Academy will last longer thatn a Shoalwater.....hwell: and as a matter of fact i am looking at a SCB Stingray.I need to come get my gear from you next week and i'll drop off your shotgun also.See you then Chilango.


no doubt. shoalnwater owners get nailed once the money changes hands. 5200


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Haynie is a copy of shoalwater. Sorry bro. Old man Haynie made the shoalwater 23 mold for himself and didnt like it and sold mold to shoalwater and designed the haynie 24 cat. Haynie vs shoalwater. Both great boats and almost exactly the same hull. Sides are only thing different and length. This is first hand knowledge. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Flushdeck said:


> Yea i have a 2009 Shearwater and love it,but it's not a thin running boat by any means,and i never said it was.I'm looking at a SCB Stingray now.
> 
> Merry Christmas and hope your boat doesn't delaminate :spineyes:


Delaminate or have one of those magic flying consoles that like to choose their own route.LMAO!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Do you ever have anything postive to say?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

g2outfitter said:


> Haynie is a copy of shoalwater. Sorry bro. Old man Haynie made the shoalwater 23 mold for himself and didnt like it and sold mold to shoalwater and designed the haynie 24 cat. Haynie vs shoalwater. Both great boats and almost exactly the same hull. Sides are only thing different and length. This is first hand knowledge.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Plus the Haynie is around 800 pounds heavier for the same set up.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Almost foot and half longer

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

23.4 vs 24.11. Little over foot and half. But reguard less both great. Well made boats. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

g2outfitter said:


> 23.4 vs 24.11. Little over foot and half. But reguard less both great. Well made boats.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Haynie is better quality for sure. Service during and after the sale, no chain yanking.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

parts henry said:


> no doubt. Shoalnwater owners get nailed once the money changes hands. 5200


not!
On my third and never a problem !!


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

parts henry said:


> Haynie is better quality for sure. Service during and after the sale, no chain yanking.


On my second with no quality issues. You guys with an agenda need to take it somewhere else.


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

All of these negative posts, do you really think you can convince someone not to purchase a certain boat by posting OPINION on a forum? Most guys just want to get some feedback on different boats, say your piece and leave it at that, especially when you are not an owner of the boats asked about...seems that if you weren't just looking for an argument, then you would PM the individual asking questions instead of posting argumentative and/or negative OPINION...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

so draft and planing goes to shoalwater by an inch or two from what i gather from this thread. 

obviously there are issues after the sale with shoalwater from this thread and other threads that might have been deleted. 

so does anyone have anymore input how these boats handle different conditions other than one post or does that not matter?


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

Issues after the sale depends on who you talk to. On my 3rd CAT and no problems here. If Shoalwater service / boats are so bad why are people still buyng them? Don't knock em until you ride in one. This thread is getting old and definately not changing many peoples minds lots of new orders on the board. 
Want a demo call Shoalwater or if I am around PM me and I will take you for a demo if you serious about buying one


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

goodwood said:


> so draft and planing goes to shoalwater by an inch or two from what i gather from this thread.
> 
> obviously there are issues after the sale with shoalwater from this thread and other threads that might have been deleted.
> 
> so does anyone have anymore input how these boats handle different conditions other than one post or does that not matter?


The Shoalwater runs shallow and the faster you run in chop the smoother the ride. If you have any specific question PM me and I will answer your questions


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I owned one few years back....what a pos.
Better hang on to your money till you get the tub...or you'll get kicked to the curb.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

Cool Hand said:


> I owned one few years back....what a pos.
> Better hang on to your money till you get the tub...or you'll get kicked to the curb.


After 30+ years of building them and you call them POS?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

chasentail said:


> After 30+ years of building them and you call them POS?


Yes.....and from reading this thread,mine wasn't the only one.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

chasentail said:


> After 30+ years of building them and you call them POS?


I know, confuses the heck out of me too. Just save the receipt


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

132 posts later and all I can say is that the quote and comment said in post #8 still seem to be the only results this thread is going to get


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

oh well i guess thats the way it goes around here


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

agree boltmaster this horse has been beaten to a pulp now we all know everyone opinion


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

kinda like arguing with an old man about the new ford ecoboost badass truck new technology yet he constantly reminds you nothing runs like a chevy boy


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

cominahead said:


> kinda like arguing with an old man about the new ford ecoboost badass truck new technology yet he constantly reminds you nothing runs like a chevy boy


I hear the same thing from my boys. Like I tell them, Someday you'll be an old man and not until then will you know how we feel........


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Do Fords delaminate and take on water too? or do they have bad/no service after the sale also?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> Do Fords delaminate and take on water too? or do they have bad/no service after the sale also?


:an6:

Do you ever quit?


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool Hand said:


> Do Fords delaminate and take on water too? or do they have bad/no service after the sale also?


what happened?


----------



## fishingtime (Nov 18, 2011)

*shoalwater*

ive tried them ive seen them all and all i can tell you im having to wait 3 months for a 21 shoalwater cat that must mean people are buying them

good luck :work:


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

fishingtime said:


> ive tried them ive seen them all and all i can tell you im having to wait 3 months for a 21 shoalwater cat that must mean people are buying them
> 
> good luck :work:


Uh, yeah hwell:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

fishingtime said:


> ive tried them ive seen them all and all i can tell you im having to wait 3 months for a 21 shoalwater cat that must mean people are buying them
> 
> good luck :work:


:spineyes:


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

cobrayakker said:


> Must be driver error. If I want to get you wet when quartering I can. If I want to keep you dry I can. It is all about how you run the boat. I have a 20 SVT and it has more than enough V. The 22 and 24 has more yet.
> 
> It's funny haw we all see things. When I rode all the cats 2 years ago Shoalwater wasn't even on the radar after the test ride. Was by far the worst ride, poorest fit and finish, cheap parts (plastic lids on dry storage), and as far as the folks you have to deal with I'm not even going there.


par for the course. I'm not sure why LMC dropped Shoalnwater and picked up Haynie instead?

parts


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> Dont overlook the Desperado Outlaw... www.desperadoboats.com


I hear these boats squat very bad. Would trim tabs help?


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I heard LMC liked shoalwater but had a few transom problems on boats with only a few hours. Ie... 10 and 20 hours. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

g2outfitter said:


> I heard LMC liked shoalwater but had a few transom problems on boats with only a few hours. Ie... 10 and 20 hours.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Not true. The transom problem happened way before LMC was in the picture. Transom problem was a design flaw and Mr Haynie had to make a modification to the mold, I know because my 1st CAT was one of them. There were only a handful of boats that were "recalled".
There is a reason but my info is second hand so I won't even go there.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats just what i was told by them. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

g2outfitter said:


> Thats just what i was told by them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


I understand and I believe you. I once had some dealings with them a long time ago and will leave it at that.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

HOLD THE PHONE!!!! issues with Shillwater? so it ain't so!!!!



standing up in it ma!!:goldfish:


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

chasentail said:


> Not true. The transom problem happened way before LMC was in the picture. Transom problem was a design flaw and Mr Haynie had to make a modification to the mold, I know because my 1st CAT was one of them. There were only a handful of boats that were "recalled".
> There is a reason but my info is second hand so I won't even go there.


When was the recall? I think you're way off. No way they would be that responsible for their mistakes


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

And we are back to green flag racing yall ......


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

chasentail has been pretty acurate on facts and information directly reguarding the negative statements posted not blowing smoke or giving the saleman speech just sayin


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

*A small vote for the Tran SVT*

I just picked up my new SVT and brought it home. Like any good saltwater fisherman, I gave the boat a good thorough going over. My wife finally came out in her nightgown and said: "Get off the da** boat, come to bed, Jay Leno is already off the air. And I told her what every red blooded American would have said back, Yes, Honey". So what's the first thing that I need to improve?" Oh yeah, get rid of all the screws. Dammit, I couldn't find any. All the hatches and everything that moves is bolted through with stainless bolts and nylon locking nuts. The flange on the inspection hatch in the console does have SS pop rivets, but it does not move or get stressed. OK then, let's waterproof all the electrical splices and connections. Dammit, they are using the shrink fit connectors (Water resistant) and already shrunk them. How about the trailer. Dammit, they are also using the shrink fit connectors. Oh yeah, but I am going to use Liquid Electric Tape on the trailer connectors, anyway. You can't do enough to keep water out of the trailer connectors. Salt water is sneaky and capillary action is still around. And oh yeah, no plastic hatches to step on or trip over, every hatch you can step on is flush with the deck and made of solid fiberglass.
So there you go, one small vote for the Tran. I did not get into this much detail on the other boats I rode, I wish I had, except I did not want plastic hatches. I was more interested in ride, feel, performance, dealer support, etc. I didn't get down to this nitty gritty detail. Glad I got a Tran. How about the other boats out there??? Everything through bolted with SS bolts and nylok nuts?


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

passed by shoal this weekend and saw the new flush glass deck lids pretty sweet not gonna lie


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Fishng said:


> I just picked up my new SVT and brought it home. Like any good saltwater fisherman, I gave the boat a good thorough going over. My wife finally came out in her nightgown and said: "Get off the da** boat, come to bed, Jay Leno is already off the air. And I told her what every red blooded American would have said back, Yes, Honey". So what's the first thing that I need to improve?" Oh yeah, get rid of all the screws. Dammit, I couldn't find any. All the hatches and everything that moves is bolted through with stainless bolts and nylon locking nuts. The flange on the inspection hatch in the console does have SS pop rivets, but it does not move or get stressed. OK then, let's waterproof all the electrical splices and connections. Dammit, they are using the shrink fit connectors (Water resistant) and already shrunk them. How about the trailer. Dammit, they are also using the shrink fit connectors. Oh yeah, but I am going to use Liquid Electric Tape on the trailer connectors, anyway. You can't do enough to keep water out of the trailer connectors. Salt water is sneaky and capillary action is still around. And oh yeah, no plastic hatches to step on or trip over, every hatch you can step on is flush with the deck and made of solid fiberglass.
> So there you go, one small vote for the Tran. I did not get into this much detail on the other boats I rode, I wish I had, except I did not want plastic hatches. I was more interested in ride, feel, performance, dealer support, etc. I didn't get down to this nitty gritty detail. Glad I got a Tran. How about the other boats out there??? Everything through bolted with SS bolts and nylok nuts?


I am a SVT owner also, got mine about a year ago. Ain't it a shame that a SVT owner can't find anything to complain about, I can't even get wet with all of that cat sneeze. I guess I just don't know how to drive it. I thought for sure that my stuff in the dry boxes would get wet. Since I have not had much water to come over the bow, I decided to give it an extended hosing at the car wash,still don't have anything to b**** about.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

It's hell to own a boat that all you have to do fish out of. Most you can do is wash and wax it. Never anything to tinker with or gripe about. I need to really go look mine over because Donnie has had it too easy I need to find something to go give him a hard time about.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

You don't see me complaining. I will make the same choice later on down the road as well. We all have our favorites so why not leave it at that, but no we can't because there is always someone out there that wants to keep this thread going just for the hell of it, and they know who they are. Hell they probably don't even own a boat.
and for people that complain about water coming over the back of the boat, those potlickers that have a shallow running cat that pulls up to bank with his buddies and potlick off the back of the boat in the channel.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

parts henry said:


> When was the recall? I think you're way off. No way they would be that responsible for their mistakes


No my friend I am not way off.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

chasentail said:


> You don't see me complaining. I will make the same choice later on down the road as well. We all have our favorites so why not leave it at that, but no we can't because there is always someone out there that wants to keep this thread going just for the hell of it, and they know who they are. Hell they probably don't even own a boat.
> and for people that complain about water coming over the back of the boat, those potlickers that have a shallow running cat that pulls up to bank with his buddies and potlick off the back of the boat in the channel.


I didnt know the water coming over the crappy transom only happened to potlickers? I thougjt it was just because the hull was a crappy design?


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*Haynie/shoalcat vs Trans SVT... unbiased *


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I sure get a kick out of these threads. They all start and end the same way. I just home no one gets banned after it is all over.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Just to let you know. This has been asked several times and there is no answer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's review post #6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Po Boy said:


> I am a SVT owner also, got mine about a year ago. Ain't it a shame that a SVT owner can't find anything to complain about, I can't even get wet with all of that cat sneeze. I guess I just don't know how to drive it. I thought for sure that my stuff in the dry boxes would get wet. Since I have not had much water to come over the bow, I decided to give it an extended hosing at the car wash,still don't have anything to b**** about.


SVT sounds like they fully glass in their livewells too which spells quality and attention to basic functions of a boat. That's where they win every time.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

if you ll notice in the picture above, there is a tran sport boat. if you ll look to the bottom left hand corner you ll notice water. and if you look right above that you ll notice water comin over the back with one man standing there. also noted have been in many conditons in this boat, not the driest boat built to date. not knockin tran, loved this boat but dont tell me it will not take wate rover back with someone standing back there and or it is driest boat produced.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

cominahead said:


> if you ll notice in the picture above, there is a tran sport boat. if you ll look to the bottom left hand corner you ll notice water. and if you look right above that you ll notice water comin over the back with one man standing there. also noted have been in many conditons in this boat, not the driest boat built to date. not knockin tran, loved this boat but dont tell me it will not take wate rover back with someone standing back there and or it is driest boat produced.


My little Shoalwater (14.5 Cat) does the same thing. It's not a big deal to me.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

not to me either but there has be notation that tran and other will not where as shoal is the only one


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

I recently took another demo on the SW 23 Cat, a newer version...they have changed the overboard drains and I stood on both sides of the back deck without water coming over or through the drains...I'm 6' 4" and around 275 pounds, so I would say they don't dip much...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

cominahead said:


> not to me either but there has be notation that tran and other will not where as shoal is the only one


It wasn't the baby cats in question.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

ok


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll be at the boat show too


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I have never been on a tran svt that will take water over the back like in the picture! Now i have been on a baby cat many times and it will, but not a problem for me. I actually like that, makes for easier cleaning while fishing!


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*picture*

Man there is something wrong with that Trancat. I bet the entire back end is filled with water and the guy forgot to plug the boat. I just sold my SVT. I am going to give you my opinion. It is the best boat amongst the 20-21' cats. No way that picture happens without something wrong. I have had a 6'3" -235 guy standing in that position fishing half the day without a drop getting on him. This boat does not take water over the back-only on rare occassion. I think I got some when a yacht backwashed me while showing the boat once and while it was powerpoled down with a S wind at 15-20mph with 2' waves coming at me while I was on the Northshore.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't have a SVT, but I do have a '04 Tran Cat 210. The only way that can happen is he aleady has a hull full of water-which happened to me when the H2O pressure line sprung a leak under the deck- 
when the motor ran it was pumping H2O in the lower sponsons. I have had two people (250# and 280#) standing on the starboard and port aft decks and never experienced anything like that photo. If he pulls the lower plugs, I promise he will see hundreds of gallons of H2O pour out!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

That looks like a Baby Cat and I can stand right on the edge in mine with all my 230 lbs and no water comes over the deck something going on in that pic 
IMO


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

Just thought I would say I just picked up my new Shoalcat 21 and I love it! Great ride, runs skinny for what I need and didn't get wet at all on any direction and 20+ winds this past week with all the bad weather. Also rode fine in 2-3 chop. A lot better than my previous boat. Service was good overall, I did get a little postponed, I felt of the actual delivery date, but I am very pleased with the end result. I did, as well, test run a haynie and IMO wasn't very impressed. I did not run a Tran, wasn't interested. The raised lids do not bother me as I usually wade anyway and it's kind of hard to trip over a 1/2 inch lip. The lids are not completely dry but they drain well with the new drain placements for front compartments. I already have a couple complications with placement of some items on boat and it was not difficult to get them to fix it, they have been very prompt with that. I got the raised console(16") with a 175 Pro XS on the back and I am very pleased with the overall performance ie: holeshot and WOT. Also I have not had any issues with water coming over back or any other location on the boat. I'm not saying any of the others are not good boats but SW is the one I chose and I am very happy with my choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Sweet boat! Those 175 Pro Xs's are bad A__, we have one on our SCB and its a strong little engine.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

The Tran in the picture is a baby cat.:spineyes::headknock


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Bolt. On your new BC for your engine they moved the console forward about 4 inches from what I heard.

My BC 09 with T90 will take a little water over the back while standing back on the edge taking a p---. Just washes off any drippage.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

hardcore said:


> Ok which one is better riding smother/dryer ride, and which one is shallower drafting, running..and quieter when drifting ..less hull slap ?
> 
> My buddy about to pull the trigger, but he can't decide yet...plz unbiased opinion if possiblle


Smooth and dry ride:
1. Haynie
2. Shoalwater
3. Tran SVT

Shallow hole shot:
1. Shoalwater
2.Tran SVT
3. Haynie

Shallow running:
1. Shoalwater
2. Tran SVT
3. Haynie


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Smooth and dry ride:
1. Haynie
2. Shoalwater
3. Tran SVT

Shallow hole shot:
1. Shoalwater
2.Tran SVT
3. Haynie

Shallow running:
1. Shoalwater
2. Tran SVT
3. Haynie



Something to add is the shallow hole shot and shallow running are with in inch's on these boats. These are to close to be a decision factor. 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

The Haynie is about 1200ibs heavier than the shoalcat and svt. Hence the higher price, better ride, deeper draft and deeper runnin of the Haynie. The Haynie also requires a bigger stronger trailer so add another $1000 or more for that.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

FishAfrica said:


> The Haynie is about 1200ibs heavier than the shoalcat and svt. Hence the higher price, better ride, deeper draft and deeper runnin of the Haynie. The Haynie also requires a bigger stronger trailer so add another $1000 or more for that.


Yea the Shillwater boats are papper thin.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hard to believe that we have that many unbiased members on this board.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

JimD said:


> Hard to believe that we have that many unbiased members on this board.


LOL.....yup


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

*no wood no rot, lmao!!! Shill!!!!*


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

May be you can get him a deal on that boat. Kinda hard to tell just what it drafts but looks like porpoising will not be a problem.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

parts henry said:


>


lmmfao!!


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

So did your friend ever decide what boat he wanted out of the 3 cats and why...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

*no wood no rot, lmao!!! Shill!!!!*



parts henry said:


>


ROFL!!!!!!!!


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Shilwater!!!!


atcfisherman said:


> *no wood no rot, lmao!!! Shill!!!!*
> 
> ROFL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Wonder if his new shillwater is water logged yet. 
TAKE IT SOMEWHERE ELSE....AWWWWW!


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

RAT DADDY said:


> So did your friend ever decide what boat he wanted out of the 3 cats and why...


...so far the SVT has the best hole shot and floats higher in the back. The Shoal and Haynie Doesn't have that slotted transom like the SVT so it sits a little lower in the back, and tend to squat more on take off. We can swap props all day, but the Slotted Transom has an advantage.

still researching... and comparing..


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

*23'-24' Class*
Smooth and dry ride:
1. Haynie
2. Shoalwater
3. Tran SVT

Shallow hole shot:
1. Shoalwater
2. Tran SVT
3. Haynie

Shallow running:
1. Shoalwater
2. Tran SVT
3. Haynie

*21'-22' Class*

Smooth and dry ride:
1. Shoalwater
2. Tran SVT
3. Haynie

Shallow hole shot:
1. Haynie
2. Tran SVT
3. Shoalwater

Shallow running:
1. Haynie
2. Shoalwater
3. Tran SVT


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I've looked at Haynie and Shoalwater. Both 21 foot long both with 175. Test rode in both. And I will be ordering a 21 Shoalwater cat in feb. The one thing that stuck out the me and it was the deciding factor was the bigger front deck on the Shoalwater. The ride in rough and the shallow water performance was a wash to me.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> *23'-24' Class*
> Smooth and dry ride:
> 1. Haynie
> 2. Shoalwater
> ...


So do you spin a wheel and see where the arrow points to obtain this information?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> So do you spin a wheel and see where the arrow points to obtain this information?


I've been in the market for awhile and love all the makers.
I'm the type to research something to death before pulling the trigger even on a 100 dollar item. Drives my wife crazy :spineyes: or even crazier than she already is.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

daryl1979 said:


> I've looked at Haynie and Shoalwater. Both 21 foot long both with 175. Test rode in both. And I will be ordering a 21 Shoalwater cat in feb. The one thing that stuck out the me and it was the deciding factor was the bigger front deck on the Shoalwater. The ride in rough and the shallow water performance was a wash to me.


I've seen several Haynies built where the front deck comes all the back to the console so I don't think they can get much bigger than that lol. Its a custom boat where the lay out is how ever you want it, may want to keep that in mind. Take a look at the one at the top of page here http://www.hayniebayboats.com/21_Cat.shtml

Mike


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> I've seen several Haynies built where the front deck comes all the back to the console so I don't think they can get much bigger than that lol. Its a custom boat where the lay out is how ever you want it, may want to keep that in mind. Take a look at the one at the top of page here http://www.hayniebayboats.com/21_Cat.shtml
> 
> Mike


The console looks to be moved forward quite a bit as well (less deck space).


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya I have seen that but I'm talking about the nose of the boat . On the haynie it's more pointed snd the Shoalwater is more square


----------

